# 650 FSE price??



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

Went to brownhills today seen i very nice hobby 650 fse, RHD,2001 Y plate
23,000, miles,awning,cat 1 alarm,FSH. 1 owner etc. price was £34,000.Does anyone know if this is about right,tried searching web but so few 650 FSE out there difficult to compare???


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Found this one http://www.carringdale.co.uk/used_motorhome.asp
Scroll down 3/4 page

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Is this the price on the screen? You should get a good deal at this time of year

Try

http://caravans.forsaleinleicestershire.co.uk/Pages/Caravans/Caravans-Page-1.htm

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-category-2.html

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> You should get a good deal at this time of year


Sounded them out last weekend Steve on an over priced RV with Kontiki as trade in 
If you want to send salesman flowers( he can't eat chocs) he's in newark General
Geo


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Geo,
Forget the salesman, get the sales manager. Come on mate give us the full story.
Whoops sorry for going slightly off topic, Geo send us a pm with all details or start another post.

Steve


----------

